# Requesting Backlit Tivo Vox Remote



## derekmski (Jan 12, 2014)

I would like a backlit Tivo Vox Remote so it's easier to see at night. I don't like the Slide Pro because it's old, doesn't have a skip button, and no voice search.


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

I would love a Vox slide remote. The vox voice activared festures are useless on all apps.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

^ +1. I've said it for a year, a VOX Slide Pro Remote. TiVo already has it all down, it just needs to add the VOX mechanics to the Slide Pro, already a solid winner.

And while doing that, I'd add 5 extra programmable/learning buttons, which I've been saying for many years--expanded functionality and this would handle TV particularities such as differences in input selection, some of which require multiple key use/programming.

An instant profit center for TiVo, as people upgrade to it. And a great holiday stocking stuffer. 

Ya' listening, @TiVo_Ted? I'm just trying to make you money . . . .


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

+1


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> ^ +1. I've said it for a year, a VOX Slide Pro Remote. TiVo already has it all down, it just needs to add the VOX mechanics to the Slide Pro, already a solid winner.
> 
> And while doing that, I'd add 5 extra programmable/learning buttons, which I've been saying for many years--expanded functionality and this would handle TV particularities such as differences in input selection, some of which require multiple key use/programming.
> 
> ...


also add more tv codes or have it be a learning remote


----------

